# colnago frame identification



## Arrowsniper (May 12, 2005)

can someone please help me identify my FRAME,here are some photos.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your answer is in pic #2.....it's a Sprint. Not sure of the age, but my guess would be late 80's very early 90's. Do you have the original fork? If so, is it straight or curved bladed? I believe the Sprint was a lower end model made with columbus cromor tubing. Same geometry and ride as the high end frames, just heavier, no frill tubing. Here's a great link that shows your model in the 88 catalog.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/

Hope that helps.


----------

